# Any one looking for a digital camera



## whiskers (Oct 30, 2004)

Need to look at the Brandsmart sale paper in todays AJC.
or go on line at brandsmart.com

Thay have the Olympus 725 for 178.00  .  This is a 3 megapixel camera with a 8x optical zoom and 3x digital. I have the 720 and paid 400.00 for it.  Great camera at a great price.


Whiskers


----------

